# Number one Dubai Marina



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Has anyone heard or seen plans for a new building at the Marina called NUMBER ONE DUBAI MARINA. It looks pretty awesome from what I have seen second tallest building in dubai.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

what the....! never heard of or seen this one! do you have a pic, more info???


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Please give us some more information


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

more info can be found on www.dubaipropertylink.com


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

WHAT THE.....

sooooo stupid. marina number 1 is al rostamani tower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

why do they change the names for some buildings????????????????????????????

check: http://www.dubaipropertylink.com/saba3.asp


----------

